# first RI



## spigotbush (Feb 8, 2019)

just got back form the vet with my russian rat snake. i had seen some suspicious huffing a few days back so monitored it. seemed like he was trying to clear dirt from his nostril so when it went on to the next day i booked him in and cleared the viv out and put him on newspaper until i knew what was going on. vet said its faint but worth treating and should be good to shift with a course of antibiotics. so i have got some injections to give him (she showed me how to administer them properly) over the next couple of weeks. dont know what caused it, his viv is clean and parameters are kept in check and monitored daily. vet didnt see anything obvious in my care either. might have picked something up from going out on the lawn or something like that. she seemed confident that it will be straightforward though.

if anyone is in the area then i would recommend "Taylor & Marshall" vets in Shifnal. the vet kwas very knowledgeable and is a reptile keeper herself. i was braced for having to explain the why on everything but never needed to. they were also happy to show me what they found so i knew what to look for in future too.


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Well done for spotting and intervention 👍


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Well done for catching it early. I'm guessing you've been prescribed Ceftazidime ? - the stuff is amazing, sorted out my Boa's RI which was quite serious after being mis-diagnosed by a previous vet which allowed it to develop more than the initial sniffle...


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

I used my mum’s old portable nebuliser to spray diluted F10 into a small tank with a Royal Python that had a moderate dose of RI 

I nebulised every day for 25 minutes for 7 days and it made a complete recovery 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## spigotbush (Feb 8, 2019)

Malc said:


> I'm guessing you've been prescribed Ceftazidime ?


yeah thats the stuff. she seemed pretty confident that would do the job. 

i have heard that the F10 nebuliser things can be useful and the vets themselves use it, but i wouldnt be sure of quantities and i dont have a nebuliser. maybe something to look into though.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

spigotbush said:


> yeah thats the stuff. she seemed pretty confident that would do the job.
> 
> i have heard that the F10 nebuliser things can be useful and the vets themselves use it, but i wouldnt be sure of quantities and i dont have a nebuliser. maybe something to look into though.


The quantities are online somewhere on the F10 website- as I found them .. but it’s something like 1:250 but don’t quote me 


One part F10 to 250 parts boiled/distilled water 


So it’s ridiculously diluted stuff you nebulise - then it’s just a case of finding a small plastic tub with a secure lid ..I put the tub in a separate viv for security- snakes are cheeky beggars.


The odd thing I noticed was the snake usually wrapped itself around the nebuliser - I thought they wouldn’t like the noise and vibration 

The nebulisers are under £20 brand new off eBay 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

I'm assuming it's a particular F10 product used, as they have a whole range? Asking as wondering if worth keeping some in as part of a basic first aid kit?


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Elly66 said:


> I'm assuming it's a particular F10 product used, as they have a whole range? Asking as wondering if worth keeping some in as part of a basic first aid kit?


There was only one on the shelf when I got mine .. recommended by our vet as an all purpose antiseptic/disinfectant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## NickN (11 mo ago)

The one to use is called F10 Antiseptic - either as a Concentrate or you can buy a Ready To Use Solution which is already at the 1:250 dilution.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

NickN said:


> The one to use is called F10 Antiseptic - either as a Concentrate or you can buy a Ready To Use Solution which is already at the 1:250 dilution.
> View attachment 361934
> 
> View attachment 361935


Thanks, thought this must be the one.


----------



## Elly66 (Feb 27, 2021)

Zincubus said:


> There was only one on the shelf when I got mine .. recommended by our vet as an all purpose antiseptic/disinfectant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The company do several products, disinfectant being one, hence my asking which F10 product. For RI I'd imagine the antiseptic one is needed. Not sure I'd want to use disinfectant as an inhaled treatment 😬


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Elly66 said:


> The company do several products, disinfectant being one, hence my asking which F10 product. For RI I'd imagine the antiseptic one is needed. Not sure I'd want to use disinfectant as an inhaled treatment


I really don’t know .. you use it extremely diluted soooo ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## spigotbush (Feb 8, 2019)

he had his last injection today. he took the whole thing like a champ. even today when he is deep in shed, which cant be fun. couldnt hear anything in his breathing today and he hasnt been holding his mouth open or anything so hopefully the meds have done their job. 

not going to mess with the viv or anything until he is done with his shed. he doesnt take too long from this point so that should give me time to assess things. relatively quickly. i'm looking forward to getting him off the paper again. it does the job but it doesnt give him a particularly interesting environment.


----------



## spigotbush (Feb 8, 2019)

right then, it seems like its cleared up now. he has shed well, eating happily (not that he ever stopped), behaving normally (back to trying climb on my head while cleaning up), and cant hear anything in his breathing. i have been maintaining quarantine procedure as best i can. i would like to get him back on to substrate though. 

would you guys leave it for a period of time after it looks cleared? his course of meds is well over and seems fine so theoretically it should be fine but i would hate to be hasty and relax quarantine procedures too soon.


----------

